# Cosson Gigs | Lazer Giggin Convicts



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

19 Jan MLK Day

My Uncle and 85 yr old grandfather were in town for a week and I wanted them to get after some fish gigging. They have not been but once before wade gigging. We figured Sheepshead would probably be the best target this time of year. Jim just happened to have the night off and wanted to get some more time on the water with his laser gigs so couldnt have worked out better. Ended up with 18 Sheepies and 3 Mullet in about 2.5hrs, saw a ton of redfish and specks too. We had an absolute blast, have not seen anything quite like that before, Jims gigs are quite the work of art.
Thanks Jim for a great time, I know the family will be talking about that trip for a long time. Looking forward to getting after them again.

My first video using iMovie, had a good time making it. Not certain how to embed it in this post, didn't have the time to figure it out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcUDEQeedMc


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

This is one of the coolest videos I've seen! I'd love to get out there and do some of this!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like y'all put a hurtin' on them!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Really nice job on the video, and we sure had a good trip, so glad your Uncle had a good time giggin. Hey, sure glad we didn't sink the boat !!!!!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha, forgot to mention four guys in Jims 15' giggin boat was pretty interesting. We may have taken on a little water on the way back to the ramp. I dont think we were more than an inch or two above the water at the front most the trip. Boat worked like a champ Jim, she treated us well as always, that things a tank!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Russian said:


> Haha, forgot to mention four guys in Jims 15' giggin boat was pretty interesting. We may have taken on a little water on the way back to the ramp. I dont think we were more than an inch or two above the water at the front most the trip. Boat worked like a champ Jim, she treated us well as always, that things a tank!


 LOL ! It almost turned into a wading trip ! :001_huh:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great video, And great products Jim has. Nice seeing you after talking with you last couple weeks. I am going out today or tomorrow to try that SC tip. will let you know how it works and holds up. Hope there is something left to try on.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Well the picture posted here isn't me it's Russian's uncle, he didn't get me in any of the pictures, I was running the motor for them to fish, and I hope the Tungsten Carbide works out for ya? I got some C-2 carbide in the other day and its kind of brittle, I wanted C-6 which is what I put on ur tip but I can't find it in round stock just square stock.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That camera takes some good video. Ya'll killed 'em.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

now that was pretty cool!!!!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas, gotta love the gopro! Unfortunately Im horrible at getting the videos made after taking the footage. Hope to start releasing some old and new videos now that I have some new super easy to use software. More to learn, but thats half the fun.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Just saw this post on another site. Looks good the second time around too. :thumbup: Loved seeing that video again. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

awesome video, good music to!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome video ! Watched it twice !


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome job! Bet that was a blast


----------

